# 2016 National Slingshot Shooting Competition



## Craftsman

I am in the process of contacting *ALL* the major USA based slingshot manufacturers to see if we can get them behind sponsoring / hosting a National competition in 2016. 2015 will be needed to get all the details ironed out - allow them to publicize it on their websites, get locations selected, clear it all through their legal departments, design a logo, etc., etc.

I've breached the subject to them using your suggestions ... 2" diameter bulls-eye target face ... 10, 20 and 25 meter distances ... 3 out of 5 shots inside, or breaking the circle to count.

I've asked them to respond with their interest by Oct. 1, 2014. I will allow them to select:

Participant categories (men,/women, age grouping ... 18+ in 5 year vs 10 year spans to 65+)

Ammo (type, size, weight) restrictions

Local / State / regional / national competitions (Starting in Spring of 2016 -> Summer)

Wrist braced vs not

Sights vs not

Tube vs band

Input needed from the members here ...

Suggested activities ... standard stationary target shooting:

Height of target above ground (suggestions ???? bulls-eye centered at 2 ft?. 4 ft.? 5'3" ???? )

Target face style ... As shown here, one ring, with a center cross?

or

three rings ( point face - 7 5 3 )

Fukiyado (blowgun competition) scoring rules? that is - 5 shots per round, 6 rounds, 7, 5 and 3 points from bulls-eye, inner and oter rings (6, 12 and 18 cm diameters)

perfect game = 210 points shoot only from 10 meters for this. Long distance shots using a larger target face - 3 shots, at least one must hit (24 cm circle).

Round Robin, hit and continue (start from 20 meters, move back 2 meters each round - last man standing wins)

Field shooting. Like Field Archery - run, aim shoot. score, run again. Timed course - score + time determines the winner. Can use paper targets, or 3-D "game" (I use "Beany babies" type targets). Walk the course through with no stops. That is the maximum time allowed. 10 targets minimum. There's a free county archery range near me that I've used - 1/2 mile course, 14 stations, 16 targets (3 from a tree stand!).

Should "skeet" shooting be considered? (There was a toy used for Nerf a few years back that would lend itseld towards this, but would need to be launched agains a solid backstop, like a barn, etc. I can get pictures if needed).

Your opinions? Thanks. I'm goint to see if I can get the "slinshotsNJ" website on board with this also.


----------



## Craftsman

Possible inclusion for competitions ...

Here's my "Instructable" http://www.instructa...-Catcher-from-/ and a backstop (not mine) http://www.instructa...p-or-Catch-box/


----------



## Craftsman

Natural vs manufactured could be another division


----------



## flippinout

Why don't you join us at the East Coast Slingshot Tournament in Alverton, PA the first weekend of June, 2015??

We have been holding tournaments there for the last several years and have a good format, without a lot of divisions and such. We also have a great tournament in Lafayette, IN(Midwest Slingshot Tournament) in July where we shoot a Spanish style format and will likely become a standardized tournament format going forward. Much of what you propose is already happening and has been happening for a long time.

Also, jump on board helping to resurrect the National Catapultry Association here and learn more about the organization's roots here.


----------



## Craftsman

I have looked at your website for this - it READS as though you only allow a particular type of slingshot. If that is not the case, then the documentation needs to be clarified. I have been following the various websites for nearly a year now, seeing what is happening. (NCA website included) I know that this is a niche sport, and as such, needs to be properly promoted. That is why I am attempting to get the manufacturers involved. Think of it like NASCAR sponsors.

The "Dennis the Menace" image of a slingshot shooter needs to be put far far away. The folks who will be responsible for moving this shooting sport forward need to look at (for example) the online documentation of the international archery association (excellent presentation of rules and regulations - can be modified readily for this sport) as a guide to come up with the rules for competition for slingshot shooting.

For standard static competitions, I would like to propose the following ....

Use a 3 ring bulls-eye target face, printed on card stock paper. Each person shoots 3/8 in. steel ball ammo five shots per round, 6 rounds (30 shots total) from a 12 meter toe-line (13 yards ... 39 ft). Bulls-eye is 6 cm (about 2-1/3 in.) diameter, colored Red, with a white cross 13 mm wide (@ 0.5 in.) centered (a slight enlargement of the current target face I saw here), counts as 7 points. Inner ring is 12 cm in diameter (4-3/4 in.) colored white, at 5 points, Outer ring is 18 cm (7.1 in.) colored blue, counts as 3 points. Lines separating are 1 mm, black color. I have a sample graphic (not to scale) - how do I upload?

For a "Master's" level competition, same rules, but change the target face as follows:

4 ring target - (same scoriing) 3 cm diameter bulls-eye, 6 cm inner ring, 9 cm cenrtral ring, 12 cm outer ring (1 point) colored black. This face has a 75% increase in the level of difficulty from the standard proposed target face.

Perfect score would be 210 points. (30 shots at 7 points each) - breaking the line of the ring counts as the next higher scoring ring.


----------



## Craftsman

Oh .... and *thank you* for the invitation, I would be honored to come out (Have to see what my schedule looks like - about a 4 hour drive to Alverton from where I live), but a friend from the "TheHighRoad.org" forum will be very interested in coming out (I introduced him and his sons to the sport at the 2014 NE Regional AKTA throw), and he lives about an hour away.


----------



## flippinout

Presently, there is no website for the NCA. The links provided are either current threads here on this forum or to information from the seventies and eighties.

There are no restrictions on the slingshots except no release aids, holding aids, and no sighting mechanisms.

You really should check out the current tournament scene and help others to resurrect the currently stale NCA in the threads on this site. Your ideas are in line with others within the community and we have been working towards standardization.


----------



## SmilingFury

I think there should be an agreed upon amount of fun that each participant is allowed to have. It is just dangerous to allow people to have the unregulated amounts of fun they are having at current tournaments like the ECST and the MWST. Personally, I feel the penalties for "over-funning" should be strict and severe.

I would also like to have a bourbon drinkers category, where those that require sporadic medicinal dosages of whiskey can compete with each other. Sub-categories could range from Wobble Shooting(I wobble when I drink) and the bourbon triathlon (pour, drink, shoot) to my personal favorite event, the pitch black midnight silhouette course.

Always wear eye protection!
Be well,
SF

Ps: PLEASE DO NOT READ IF YOU MISPLACED YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR.


----------



## Volp

Standardization is the only path to success. Not just for the U.S. to unite all the competitors in the same methods and rules, but to be able to talk with and understand shooters from all over the world. And looking beyond, it's the only way to be able to have world championships in the future - like many states in Europe are doing, as well as Mexico (https://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico/photos/pb.221568501297156.-2207520000.1411085900./503204426466894/?type=3&theater).


----------



## Craftsman

Emails have been sent out (see master list) http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15-master-list-of-commercial-slingshot-manufacturers/

to the "big boys". (TruMark, Daisy, Saunders, etc.), and slingshotsNJ. Hoping to get some positive responses.

FlippinOut, I will direct you to the ones who respond affirmatively, since this really is your pride and joy.

VoIp, 100% correct, That's what I'm striving for. Not only do we need to have everyone on the same page, but we need to look professional while doing it. If we come across looking like a bunch of overgrown "Dennis the Menace"'s - we will get nowhere fast.

This: http://www.worldarchery.org/ is what we need to emulate! Including para-catapultry!


----------



## Craftsman

Deme Spy (owner of SlingshotsNJ) is on board with us. I'm going to see if I can have him join here. Auto replies from Daisy and "Slingshots USA".


----------



## DogBox

I don't know if the "big boys" would condescend this far and become cosy! They 'would' love to see some of the 'build ideas' the grass roots are using...

= 0.02cents.


----------



## Craftsman

I have dealt with some big names in the past (Cold Steel) ... at one point in time, I was working directly with one of their weapons designers, testing equipment. All it takes is one affirmative reply, and we have an "in". If we can pull off a successful National level shoot in 2016, the others will follow the leader. The first steps toward this has been taken. Now its up to them. "Chief AJ", I know will be on board with this.


----------



## Craftsman

Future posts on this topic ... please go to the NCA thread - as this is a topic already started there which I was unaware of.


----------



## CanH8r

Thought ECST was the National comp? There were people from all over the place at the last one. I'm down for whatever. Put up some targets and let's shoot em.


----------



## Craftsman

I have worked with the organizer of SportFest (Bastille Day weekend in July) for several years, but have not been able to get anyone out to represent:

Petanque (they have a big national competition in NYC area same weekend), sport blowguns, nor the American Knife Throwers Alliance.

http://www.sportsfest.org/

We would need to provide coverage (three people at the area demonstrating competitive slingshot shooting, and someone to talk to the crowd, pass out prochures, etc.) Thur & Fri - 5PM - 10PM; Sat. 8AM - 10 PM & Sun. 8 AM - 8 PM. July 16 - 19, 2015. That's 36 hours (max.) of coverage. I'm guessing a minimum of three people per hour. 15 people to rotate through the 4 days. Take 1 day off (sight see in the area, walk around to see the other sports), etc.

Located in Allentown, PA.

May I please get a count as to how many would participate? Thanks.


----------



## Craftsman

OK, plenty of time, don't everyone answer all at once ....


----------



## Craftsman

>SIGH!< So, I come in to work on my 6 year start date anniversary, and 90 minutes into my day, my boss calls me over to his office. Sitting there are his boss, and a rep from HR. Yep, you guessed it - Corporate Downsizing. Do more with less. It seems the boss' boss changed - and that new guy up in nosebleed land decided that he'll make a name for himself by reducing costs ... and how does he do that? By letting 20% of the workforce in his area go.

Anyway, I am back in the hunt ... have 4 years of car payments left, and 4 years left on the mortgage. May not be able to host any competitions in the forseeable future. May not be able to afford to drive out to the 2015 ECST ... sorry folks.


----------



## THWACK!

Craftsman said:


> >SIGH!< So, I come in to work on my 6 year start date anniversary, and 90 minutes into my day, my boss calls me over to his office. Sitting there are his boss, and a rep from HR. Yep, you guessed it - Corporate Downsizing. Do more with less. It seems the boss' boss changed - and that new guy up in nosebleed land decided that he'll make a name for himself by reducing costs ... and how does he do that? By letting 20% of the workforce in his area go.
> 
> Anyway, I am back in the hunt ... have 4 years of car payments left, and 4 years left on the mortgage. May not be able to host any competitions in the forseeable future. May not be able to afford to drive out to the 2015 ECST ... sorry folks.


Good luck.

Don't worry about competitive shooting organization - it's already done to a remarkable degree by Nathan and several other wonderful people on this forum.

Mike


----------



## wll

SmilingFury said:


> I think there should be an agreed upon amount of fun that each participant is allowed to have. It is just dangerous to allow people to have the unregulated amounts of fun they are having at current tournaments like the ECST and the MWST. Personally, I feel the penalties for "over-funning" should be strict and severe.
> 
> I would also like to have a bourbon drinkers category, where those that require sporadic medicinal dosages of whiskey can compete with each other. Sub-categories could range from Wobble Shooting(I wobble when I drink) and the bourbon triathlon (pour, drink, shoot) to my personal favorite event, the pitch black midnight silhouette course.
> 
> Always wear eye protection!
> Be well,
> SF
> 
> Ps: PLEASE DO NOT READ IF YOU MISPLACED YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR.


Hey, what about the Vodka drinkers ... don't we count ? ... LOL, LOL, LOL

YES, THIS IS MEANT AS A JOKE, BOOZE OF ANY KIND AND ANYTHING THAT SHOOTS IS A MAJOR NO NO !

wll


----------



## wll

Craftsman said:


> >SIGH!< So, I come in to work on my 6 year start date anniversary, and 90 minutes into my day, my boss calls me over to his office. Sitting there are his boss, and a rep from HR. Yep, you guessed it - Corporate Downsizing. Do more with less. It seems the boss' boss changed - and that new guy up in nosebleed land decided that he'll make a name for himself by reducing costs ... and how does he do that? By letting 20% of the workforce in his area go.
> 
> Anyway, I am back in the hunt ... have 4 years of car payments left, and 4 years left on the mortgage. May not be able to host any competitions in the forseeable future. May not be able to afford to drive out to the 2015 ECST ... sorry folks.


Just read your post ...WOW. As a boss myself, but for a small company I realize I hold my employees life and their families future in my hands. I do everything I can to make sure payroll is met, etc, etc.

To have some white shirt, who probably knows nothing about life while all he is interested in is an advancement do this type of thing .... well I can't talk about it on the net !

Buddy, my heart goes out to you.

wll


----------



## Craftsman

Thanks for the kind words. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

